# Here's what I have so far.....



## Jimsox (Apr 13, 2009)

My Orchid List:
1.	Onc. Sharry baby
2.	Lc. Lucky charms x2
3.	Phal. Brother sara gold (sara lee x Taipei gold)
4.	Phal. Vianosa
5.	Phal. Equestris
6.	Blc. Tsutung beauty ‘taiyoung 3 brothers’
7.	Catt. Intermedia var. coerulea
8.	Phal. Tom skilling ‘bryan’s hero’
9.	Phal. Cool breeze
10.	Phal. Cranberry queen ‘regal’
11.	C. Diana rehfield x c. (summershow x facelis)
12.	Huntleya hetoroclita
13.	Enc. Tampensis
14.	Cattleya aurantica
15.	Paph. Lawrenceanum (‘birchwood’ HCC/AOS x ‘Fox Valley’)
16.	Paph. Red sails x paph. Black zebra
17.	Paph. Hainanense ‘silver leaf’ (x sib)
18.	Dorit leopard prince stars
19.	Paph deception II (niveum ‘select’ x delenatii ‘santa barbara’)
20.	Phrag. Mem. Dick clements (besseae ‘paute’ sargentianum ‘birchwood’ CBM/AOS)
21.	Phrag. Ecua-bess (ecuadoolese ‘birchwood’ AM/AOS x besseaev. Marvin’ GG)
22.	Paph. Longifolium ‘fox valley’ (x sib)
23.	Paph. Prince Edward of York (rothschildianum ‘chester hills’ AM/AOS x Sanderianum ‘dark beauty’)
24.	Paph. Michael koopowitz (philippinese ‘birchwood’ x sanderianum ‘fox croft’)
25.	Paph. Voodoo magic x candy apple)
26.	Phal. Memoria Karen Sale ‘jean’

I've been into 'chids for a year. I guess you could say I am addicted??? I usually add one or two a weekend, so this will keep on being updated. Thanks for looking. All grown on my new plant stand and new light system. Thanks to all who have helped me make my decisions as to the rack and lights. As soon as I figure out how to post pics, they will be on here somewhere.


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 13, 2009)

Very nice collection, but watch your rack, if it continues growing at this speed  !!! Jean


----------



## parvi_17 (Apr 13, 2009)

Nice list! Paph Deception II is one I'd like to have.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 13, 2009)

NIce, except for the deficit in phrags!


----------



## Jimsox (Apr 13, 2009)

Phrags are on their way up my list, I am just learning how beautiful and different looking they are. As for the deception II, that's my pic under my name.


----------



## Clark (Apr 13, 2009)

i see Pk in the near future


----------



## Bolero (Apr 14, 2009)

That's a really good start to the addiction. But this is only the beginning.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Apr 14, 2009)

Nice collection so far. I'd wager you'll have 80 by this time next year. Speaking from experience.


----------



## Jimsox (Apr 18, 2009)

Ok, Just got back from seeing Tom Kalina at Fox Valley.....added three more
1. Phrag. Predator (richteri 'FoxValley'CBR/AOS x caydatum var Sanderae 'Fox Valley)
2. Phrag. Sorcerer's Apprentice (Sargent. x longifolium)
3. Phrag. Living fire (SH x besseae) in spike.
More next week, with visits to Goldenrose and Tom once again.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Apr 18, 2009)

Congrats on the Phrags! 
I don't yet have any but being on here sure has given me the bug...


----------



## smartie2000 (Apr 18, 2009)

nice! you're gonna have a huge collection if your hauling every week!


----------



## Jimsox (Apr 18, 2009)

I hope so. I have been liking orchids for just over a year, but being on here has really gotten me to love paph's and phrag's. So much help and so many pictures, I want to build a great collection with maybe some real stunners in there as well. I just can't get enough. Some of you know Tom Kalina (Fox Valley Orchids)on here, and I have to say that him being so close to me in location and his wealth of knowledge makes me eager to learn more and truly enjoy these wonderful plants and flowers. I see him each weekend with a list of questions and plants and he is always happy to help me out. That's true customer service!!!!!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 19, 2009)

Excellent, save up a little so you can buy some stuff at Chicagoland show. I've been to Fox Valley 3-4 times and bought plants but never met Tom. Enjoy the new Phrags. {we almost have him :evil:!}


----------



## Jimsox (Apr 19, 2009)

ALMOST????? I believe I'm there......hahaha. What is this show you speak of? I went to the one at the Botanic Gardens, you mean there's another? Great, I will save up some......


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 19, 2009)

Jimsox said:


> ALMOST????? I believe I'm there......hahaha. What is this show you speak of? I went to the one at the Botanic Gardens, you mean there's another? Great, I will save up some......



Eric is referring to the Chicagoland Growers have a three day weekend in the fall (Sept), it's not really a show but one can go to the different area greenhouses. They have sales/specials/talks/ door prizes, etc., it's a nice weekend for any addict!
IL. orchid society has a small fall show in Oct. too.


----------



## Jimsox (Apr 19, 2009)

Oh, ok, yes I have heard of that, I have the flyer up on the fridge!!!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 19, 2009)

Chicagoland is definitely worth going to. It really takes two days to hit all the orchid houses and peruse their offerings. It's really hard to restrain oneself! I couldn't!


----------



## Jimsox (Apr 19, 2009)

I also look forward to the oppourtunity of meeting some of you as well, this will be fun!!!!


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 24, 2009)

Very nice collection and nice additions!!! Happy growing and blooming...


----------



## Jimsox (Apr 30, 2009)

2 more:
Paph. Lowii
phrag. longifolium 'pink' x warscewiczianum
Both from e-bay both in spike....keep your fingers crossed please. They're two that I FINALLY have added......and hope they don't blast!!!


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Apr 30, 2009)

I am jealous of the money you've had to buy all these plants! Sigh. 

My fingers are crossed for you...hopefully pictures?!?


----------



## Jimsox (May 1, 2009)

Well, honestly I have had great oppurtunities and have been "taken care" of by some people in the industry. don't get me wrong I have spent alot, but guys like Tom Kalina at Fox Valley Orchids usually has great deals and really high quality plants. And oh yeah.....tell him Jimi sent ya'....please


----------

